# couch cushion foam pillars are done



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay here's the finished pillars ....its been a while.
I would have liked to done something a little different with the top but i am running out of time. maybe next year .
this is a dusk shot









this is night shot but flash was pretty brite









then i was thinking of doing this for my fence post to attach the chain to
what ya think


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Iam all ready starting to look for foam for pillars for next year. Those are great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks BD


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your pillars turned out great Lilly. I like the fence post guy too.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic!!! Great job.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Those look pretty good... is there a thread on the how to for those?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Not yet Moon Dog but its nearly complete.
thanks all


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

They're just too good Lilly. Since that's live flame, I'm assuming that no one can get near them..... I hope, lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

VLAD....no they will be closer to the house i am going to use some old plaster pillars for the outer edge. need some bigger gargoyles for those yet


----------

